# Newbie Looking to get Started



## espressobhoy (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, I've been using pre ground coffee on my cheap Delta espresso machine purchased from Aldi for £25. Having been reasonably content with my lattes, my interest in coffee has increased having had access to some very fine coffee shops and a friends home set up. So I feel the need to upgrade, but before I take the plunge I would like to see if there is any way I could squeeze more performance of my Delta machine. I understand the best starting point is the grinder, and having read numerous articles thought I would start with a Graef CM800, I understand this has mixed reviews but as I have purchased it from ebay reckon I'll be able to sell it on if and when I require a further upgrade. I'm awaiting delivery. I was reading about pressurised PF's, would it be possible to use unpressurised in my machine? I would imagine at some point I will upgrade to Gaggia classic but would like to experiment with my current machine once I take delivery of the grinder.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I really would just start saving the pennies and pick up a classic... I have no idea if you can get baskets to fit that portafilter either.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

You can pick up a classic cheap enough if you shop around. I got one for £65 from shpock! I wouldnt spend any money on upgrading your current machine as you will only replace it anyway. Your new grinder with decent beans should see an improvement but the next step should be the machine.


----------

